# Ariens autoturn -- how well does it work?



## ford2go (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm debating between a Honda and an Ariens (Platinum). 

The Honda is obviou$$ly a better machine, but the Ariens might be a decent choice. What scares me is the autoturn feature. I've read reviews that claim that it's wonderful. I've also read reviews that claim that it makes the machine difficult to keep in any kind of straight line. 

If someone here has personal experience, it would be wonderful to hear about it. 

I also wonder about the engines. I read somewhere that they usually use an Ariens branded engine from LCT ( Liquid Combustion Technology). Don't know if that's true. LCT is apparently an American company that does their manufacturing in Shang Hai. 

But, some spec listings state Briggs engines.(Spec listings for the same models seem to vary somewhat). I have not been able to actually find a Platinum model to look at, but hopefully I will track one down soon. 

Thanks, hj


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The auto turn thing has been discussed over and over again.

Here is a link to a post with a lot of replies and opinions.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html

And, here is a link to a video with the official adjustment procedure from Ariens.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment.html


As for the engines, They have a few Briggs still, but a lot of them are the LCT ones. I believe the Briggs engines are on the more expensive machines.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quick summary on my experience with the auto turn on my deluxe 30,,, I hated it at first. 

Now that I have Armor Skids, and took a different approach to it, I'm have gotten use to it. 

I found pulling the handle bars one way or the other works better than pushing. Tire track's in a fresh snow fall will still move the blower around. If you know how it will react (once again only time behind the blower will do that) you can prepare for that reaction.


----------



## ford2go (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies -- guess I should have done a search 

I'm still up in the air. Ariens is probably a thousand bucks cheaper than a Honda, and some of the construction is pretty good.

But, that auto turn still bothers me. I have a bumpy gravel driveway and it goes uphill. Also, when i watched the vid, I saw the gears chattering away when it was turning. I worry about early failure. Plus there were just too many smaller parts. 

Thanks again, 

hj


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I am 85% sure that i am going to get an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I'd be 99% sure if i didn't have some reservations about the "auto turn". I really wish they had a lever to engage it ... call it "easy turn"!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

q95 said:


> I am 85% sure that i am going to get an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I'd be 99% sure if i didn't have some reservations about the "auto turn". I really wish they had a lever to engage it ... call it "easy turn"!


Couldn't agree with ya more q95. But they don't and it's something you just have to learn to work with. It is a nice feature.


----------



## huck (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm very uneasy about this autoturn,whish you could shut it off live on a hill don't want to be loosing power in my wheels turning all the time.think I,m going with toro 826oxe or toro 926oxe


----------

